
How to write in Gallifreyan - nikropht
http://imgur.com/gallery/m8edJ
======
muaddirac
I always liked the mathy symbols used in The Five Doctors (for more see:
[http://scifi.stackexchange.com/questions/67524/can-
gallifrey...](http://scifi.stackexchange.com/questions/67524/can-gallifreyan-
be-translated) )

